# Will you be my Valentine?



## brbackpacker

Hi there people , could you guys help me out translating that for  me?


----------



## yotg

In a free translation it should be:
?האם תהיי/ תהיה הולנטיין שלי [ha'im tihiyi (feminine)/ tihiye (masculine) ha'valentayn sheli?]

But a more accurate and comprehensible translation is:
?האם תהיי/ תהיה בת זוגי/ בן זוגי ליום האהבה [ha'im thiyi/ tihiye bat-zugi (feminine)/ ben-zugi (masculine) leyom ha'ahava?]: will you be my partner for Valentine's day?
You may also say:
?האם תהיי/ תהיה הדייט שלי ליום האהבה [ha'im tihiyi/ tihiye hadeyt sheli leyom ha'ahava?]: will you be my date for Valentine's day?


----------



## Nunty

אני כבר מזמן מחוץ לעניינים, אז תגיד, באמת אומרים "האם תהיי הדייט שלי"? הייתי מתה מצחוק!


----------



## yotg

Nun-Translator said:


> אני כבר מזמן מחוץ לעניינים, אז תגיד, באמת אומרים "האם תהיי הדייט שלי"? הייתי מתה מצחוק!



טוב, אולי לא בנוסח הזה בדיוק, אבל בהחלט ניתן לשמוע במחוזותינו משפטי מחץ כגון "בא לך להיות הדייט שלי?". זהו היופי שבשפה מתחדשת, אני מניח​


----------



## Nunty

אני בעד שפה מתחדשת ואפילו לא מתנגדת שיטתית לעיבליש. אבל הביטוי הזה משעשע ומסקרן אותי. עזבתי את הארץ בגיל ההתבגרות וחזרתי אליה אלמנה צעירה ולכן חסר לי קטע תרבותי משמעותי.  נגיד ששני צעירים מכירים בצבא או בלימודים. הבחור יזמין את הבחורה כך לקונצרט או למסיבה, "בא לך להיות הדייט שלי ל (ב?)...?" זה נשמע לי פורמלי מדי מחד ומעושה מדי מאידך.​


----------



## yotg

את צודקת, אני לא הייתי מזמין בחורה לצאת כך.
אני גם לא חושב שהייתי רוצה להיות "דייט" של מישהי; זה נשמע קצת כמו לקחת מספר ולשבת בתור...

מוזר, עד עכשיו לא חשבתי עד כמה מעושה ו~כמעט~ מעליב זה נשמע... אני מניח שזה עניין של הרגל.
​


----------



## Nunty

yotg said:


> את צודקת, אני לא הייתי מזמין בחורה לצאת כך.
> אני גם לא חושב שהייתי רוצה להיות "דייט" של מישהי; זה נשמע קצת כמו לקחת מספר ולשבת בתור...
> 
> מוזר, עד עכשיו לא חשבתי עד כמה מעושה ו~כמעט~ מעליב זה נשמע... אני מניח שזה עניין של הרגל.
> ​


ובכל זאת זהו ביטוי שנכנס לשפה המדוברת, כנראה. האם תוכל לדמיין מצב שבו *כן* היית משתמש בו? אולי לא כשאתה מזמין מישהי לאן שתזמין אותה, אבל... אני יודעת... "מי היה הדייט שלך בארוע ההוא?" או משהו בכוון?
תודה על תרומתך הנדיבה לחינוכי!

​


----------



## yotg

כן. למרות שההתייחסות לבת זוג לפגישה כ"דייט" היא רחבה ומקיפה מגוון של קונוטציות, אני מניח שאשתמש בה בעיקר לתאר בת זוג ליציאה בלבד (כלומר, משהו חד פעמי שלא יצא ממנו שום דבר), לתאר בת זוג בהתייחסות שלילית, או (בהשראת מדורי הרכילות) לתת משמעות אירונית למפגש סתמי:
"הדייט שלי הבריזה לי אתמול לסרט. אני מניח שזוהי סופה של אהבה גדולה...", או "בא לך להיות הדייט שלי לחתונה של אחותי? אני שונאת להגיע לאירועים כאלה לבד"
"הדייט שסידרת לי אתמול הייתה אנטיפתית שחבל על הזמן, אל תשדך לי יותר בחיים!"
"יש לי תכף שיחה עם המרצה לקולנוע צרפתי. היא דייט קצת עצבני, אז כדאי שאני אמהר"
 
​


----------



## Nunty

אחלה! תודה רבה yotg. אני חושבת שקלטתי. ​


----------



## yotg

Nun-Translator said:


> אחלה! תודה רבה yotg. אני חושבת שקלטתי. ​


בשמחה!​


----------

